

20 Predictions For Life In 2112 - jackhoy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16536598

======
zerostar07
100 years seems a lot for some of these predictions. Despite last decade's
pessimism, I think technology is up for some major leaps the coming decades
(otherwise, i wish i would live to see some of these come true)

~~~
jackhoy
You just need to live long enough for prediction number 3 ;-)

